# Potential Wood & Grappling hook on Chattooga river!



## lucanski (Sep 20, 2009)

I know most of you folks are not in the S.E. but if you are and you are running the Chattooga, there is potential wood in the runout of Sokem dog. There was a near commercial drowning. The 15 year girl fell out about the drop, went deep, and did not submerge for approx 2 min. Both shoes came up before she did. CPR was given and she was revived. Boaters have reported being momentarily pinned or feeling something below the surface. If you know the rapid you know that at 1.8 feet (the level this happened), you normally don't hit anything at the bottom sokem dog. NOC decided to go down and get the wood out. They were unsuccessful and lost a grappling hook in the proccess. Sketchy.


----------

